# Farbe ändern bei System.out.println



## Nils (16. Jun 2004)

Hi zusammen,
Wie kann ich eigentlich die Farbe der Textausgabe über System.out.println() einstellen? Ich würde gerne auf rote Textausgabe haben und nicht die Standardfarben ...

Danke! 
mfg,
Nils


----------



## meez (16. Jun 2004)

Gar nicht....Es ist nicht an Java das zu regeln. 
Das kannst du auf der jeweiligen Konsole ändern...


----------



## Pulvertoastman (16. Jun 2004)

Unter Unix kannst du mit Escape-Sequenzen arebiten. Das macht z.B. der AnsiColorLogger von ANT so. Leider geht das nicht so einfach unter Windows.


----------

